# Beardie Pics Here with thanks



## Duke (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey guys.
After a lot of trawling on these forums, gathering information. I finally got a pair of baby dragons.

So happy with them.
I've already noticed one (maybe both) arm wave at me. First time was when I got changed for work in my pitch black pants and shirt. Second time was this morning from one of them on the drift wood. I've also witnessed them asleep on top of each other on the wood one night, and another night one was propped standing up against the glass. So much character in these guys!

And now for the pics.
Here's "Low Spot" showing his darker and lighter colours:










"High Spot" looking all bright-like 





Their favourite basking spot - a roof tile from out the back. They can still fit underneath to chase after crickets that escape.





And a full shot of their home - the paper around the otuside is to stop them from chasing their reflection 





Many thanks for the following "suppliers":

Drift wood by falconboy
4ft tank by Rupes
MicroClimate B1 by nightowl
Fluon AD1 by Leigh
Silkworms by SilkWormCity

And of course the dragons came from the lovely Jenny

Many thanks to all the guys that helped me to get set up.
Please leave comments and feedback.


For those interested the basking light is a Philips 100W Spot globe on a dimming thermostat. It comes on from 9am to 9pm. Above is a double 4ft fluoro with a standard white tube and an NEC Blacklight UV. It comes on at 10am, and goes off at 8pm.

Temperature directly below the lamp is hovering around 35C, with the cool end at room temp.

These guys are just on 2inches (5cm SVL).


----------



## brigo (Nov 2, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## Erin_Jane (Nov 2, 2007)

Too too cute... God I love beardies


----------



## pugsly (Nov 2, 2007)

Didnt want to use sand??

Looks good mate, but too many hiding spots for crickets..


----------



## Duke (Nov 2, 2007)

Not for juvies. Too many horror stories I've read.
The crickets don't last long.
I dump them in a tub on the tile that's been painted with Fluon, so they don't escape from there.


----------



## pugsly (Nov 2, 2007)

They CAN jump out of that tub mate.. quite easily...

Each to there own I guess.


----------



## falconboy (Nov 2, 2007)

Geez, they are tiny Duke! Do you think the enclosure is big enough? LOL. Nice driftwood by the way, I should have kept it  Glad to see you've taken onboard advice about the lights, good choices, although not sure if you need 100w. Mines only a 60w, but then again it hangs a bit lower than yours by the looks and I think you have fully open (mesh) top on the tank??

Agree also with too many hiding places for crickets. You may find they aren't eating as many as you think - pick up the tiles and newspaper and you'll see what I mean!


----------



## Leigh (Nov 2, 2007)

haha, i even got a mention! and good looking setup too, wish my guy was still cute.

Josh


----------



## dragon lady (Nov 2, 2007)

Very cute beardies.....also agree DONT TRUST LIVE FEED.....
get another tub half size of there habitat ....paint top tub so live dont escape...if you dont want to use sand use paper towelling on the bottom.
i have seen the disasterous effects of beardie & monitor babes without toes...tails & holes in eyelids because crickets get hungry too! 
you wont forgive yourself, only takes 1 left in tank......for a lifetime of a reminder IF ithey dont get a infection & die first.....sorry for the grim of it......our reptiles mean so much more than a cricket!


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Nov 2, 2007)

very very cute and great setup


----------



## Leigh (Nov 3, 2007)

out of curiosity, do woodies eat eyelids or toes etc? or is it just crickets? i dont usually let too many roam in the tank, neither does the beardy, but im curious.


----------



## Duke (Nov 3, 2007)

dragon lady said:


> Very cute beardies.....also agree DONT TRUST LIVE FEED.....
> get another tub half size of there habitat ....paint top tub so live dont escape...if you dont want to use sand use paper towelling on the bottom.
> i have seen the disasterous effects of beardie & monitor babes without toes...tails & holes in eyelids because crickets get hungry too!
> you wont forgive yourself, only takes 1 left in tank......for a lifetime of a reminder IF ithey dont get a infection & die first.....sorry for the grim of it......our reptiles mean so much more than a cricket!



Yeah I'm in the process of setting up a second tank for live stock.
I normally drop food in front of them, which they snap up immediately, then leave one cricket, and a few worms for them to pick at during the day. Before bed time I thoroughly check their enclosure for any escapees.


----------



## dragon lady (Nov 4, 2007)

great stuff.........i havent fed mealworms before mine were 6mnths or 30cm (nose to tail) if by chance the hatchie doesnt chew it they can sit & burrow their way through your beardies tummy.....all great if your meaning silkworms which are so much better in protein. 
Have you named them yet?.... i think its so cool that each have a pattern quite like a thumbprint on their back & face...so individual eh!


----------



## Leigh (Nov 4, 2007)

haha, and you even lined the cage with birth notices.


----------



## Brettix (Nov 4, 2007)

Very nice duke,and i love these beardies cause i also bought 3 of jenny,
Jenny is a very freindly and helpful person and her beardies are great.
Good luck with them i will post pics of myne when a bit older.


----------



## Duke (Nov 4, 2007)

dragon lady said:


> great stuff.........i havent fed mealworms before mine were 6mnths or 30cm (nose to tail) if by chance the hatchie doesnt chew it they can sit & burrow their way through your beardies tummy.....all great if your meaning silkworms which are so much better in protein.
> Have you named them yet?.... i think its so cool that each have a pattern quite like a thumbprint on their back & face...so individual eh!



Yeah silkworms.
I don't see any benefit of giving mealworms.
The dots are white-out that Jenny was using to label any that were spoken for, and those (like mine) taht were showing yellow colourations.

Still haven't named them.
I'm having trouble telling them apart. My bad short term memory doesn't permit from remembering their specific antics.
e.g. I know LOVES to sleep in the wood, and I'll probably call him Tarzan. Another shows a lot more yellow more often and I've been thinking 'Ol Yella.
But if Tarzan and 'Ol Yella are one and the same, then I'm stuffed lol.

So for now it's High Spot and Low Spot.
I think I might have to reapply some whiteout to them to help me tell the difference.


----------



## dragon lady (Nov 4, 2007)

Sorry...get a bit worried sometimes...just read you are feeding SILK worms ...cool!


----------



## JasonL (Nov 4, 2007)

Nice looking beardies, How far away is that UV tube from the floor of the enclosure?


----------



## Duke (Nov 4, 2007)

Good question....

From the tile they're 17inches.
Up on the drift wood it's 12inches to the fluoro.

Do you think they need to get closer?
I tried making an outdoors carry enclosure out of gutter mesh, but one of the *******s lunged straight for the side and snuck out. Luckily I was watching him at the time.
I need to pick up some fly screen to reinforce what I've made.


----------



## JasonL (Nov 4, 2007)

You really need them to be able to get within 20cm for the UV to reach the lizard, and it's no use measuring from a branch unless the dragon spends plenty of hours each day on it


----------



## Duke (Nov 4, 2007)

Tomorrow I might grab a few bricks and try and prop up the tile.
It'll be a bit hard to try and lower the uv


----------



## Jenny (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks Duke and Brettix for the kind words. 

I'm very glad that I put the whiteout in different places. Imagine the trouble you'd be in if they were both "middle dot" or simply "dot". 'High dot' and 'low' dot are just beautiful and you'll probably end up calling them high and low or spot and dot!

It is always nice to see my babies go to people who fall in love with them so quickly. 

Cheers

Jenny


----------



## Lars K (Nov 16, 2007)

Congrats, they are very cute!!!


----------



## Duke (Dec 13, 2007)

Here's some pics I took yesterday.

Firstly here's one I dug off my mobile phone. It was taken in the first week of having them.
Man they are tiny!






And now helping me surf APS 










And they had shed their tails recently and developed a sudden contrast in colour. Their bodies are nice and brown/grey and then suddenly after the first banding on their tails it's suddenly a nice yellow colour:





YouTube video soon to come...


----------



## Chris1 (Dec 13, 2007)

how cute are those babies!

take lots of photos cos they grow really fast!! 

love the roof tile idea btw, that'd heat up nicely!!


----------



## Leigh (Dec 13, 2007)

cool pics Duke, they look content, and healthy too.
hmm, they look just the right size for big beardy food, maybe bring them over here and save me some money on roaches 

cya later, Josh

p.s. if you're interested in some astro turf, PM me, ive got spare.


----------



## Duke (Dec 13, 2007)

Oh I've since found some bathroom tiles in the garage, and laid them down now.

They were a gloss finish so I just ****ped them over, so they get the rougher surface. And I moved the driftwood under the lamp so they spend most of their time up there.

I may put the tile back in one day for a change, since I don't feed crickets anymore...


----------



## Duke (Jan 21, 2008)

Here's some videos I posted on YouTube.

This first one was taken at the same time I posted the photos just above. You can see they're quite grey in this shot:
[video=youtube;FMPFtN8cG48]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMPFtN8cG48[/video]

Now here's one I filmed this morning, taken in my room, so the light isn't too good, but you can see they're more yellow now:
[video=youtube;Ni7jyMGPSMk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ni7jyMGPSMk&watch_response[/video]


----------



## beardedheaven (Jan 21, 2008)

i want that branch, my babies would love it


----------



## tankbuster82 (Jan 21, 2008)

probly a stupid q but thats with the white dots what do they do or show?


----------



## Duke (Jan 21, 2008)

They are just WhiteOut dabs to identify them.

Jenny had put a spot on each of the bubs that she sighted showing yellow colouration, or nice vibrant colours.
Two spots meant the dragons were spoken/paid for.
No spot meant it had only been grey, and not shown any colour traits from the parents.

The spots came off after their first full shed.


----------

